# Free Dakota Jubb



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.free-press-release.com/ne...169518192.html

The childs mother is not mentioned here and it is not clear to me exactly why the child was taken. If anyone gets any info please post


----------



## ScarletWolf (Jun 11, 2005)

the father was practicing urine therapy and having dakota drink his own urine. I think that it is fine to do that as an adult but not ok to have your child do it. this guy is off the deep end. the child should be with his mom. I live in the neighborhood.
http://www.nypost.com/seven/02052007...er_fermino.htm


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScarletWolf* 
the father was practicing urine therapy and having dakota drink his own urine.

I don't see that in the article you have linked







I do see that they mentioned him doing that sort of therapy but not the baby. Am I missing it?
All I read is that the reason the babe was taken away was because of a possible fracture of the ankle.


----------



## ScarletWolf (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hip_mama* 
I don't see that in the article you have linked







I do see that they mentioned him doing that sort of therapy but not the baby. Am I missing it?
All I read is that the reason the babe was taken away was because of a possible fracture of the ankle.

sorry that is not in the article. I know this man. I used to manage a raw vegan health store in the neighborhood. it is a small community. it wasn't a possible fracture, it was absolutely a fracture. I don't understand why it is ok that when cps takes a child they automatically vaccinate. I think this is something that at the very least should take a court order.
my bottom line here is dakota jubb does not need to be taken from his mom.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScarletWolf* 
my bottom line here is dakota jubb does not need to be taken from his mom.

Your right! I wonder why she doesn't have custody?


----------



## PareMesAlt (Aug 28, 2003)

I live near the store on 12th street, and I have friend who I visit who lives next door. I have been in the store a couple of times, and though I am not very familiar of Dr. Jubb, I would say this story does not surprise me. It is always a pity where the kids get the raw end of the deal. Excuse the pun.


----------



## cacaoheart (Mar 27, 2007)

What finally happened about custody of Dakota? Is he back with his dad now? With his mother? Makes me mad too about the vaccinations! I have heard too many stories about the State of New York taking children away from parents who conscientiously decide against having their children injected with dangerous toxins!


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

A family member of mine considers Dr. Jubb to be an utmost authority on nutrition and it is shocking for me just to now hear of this...I have not done much online time since Jan 2007 when my 2nd baby was born.
Does anyone know...

Did Child Services really vaccinate Dakota when they took him into custody?

Where is Dakota now?

Thanks for any update.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

:


----------

